# Top Rankings from Different Haunt Sites



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

There are many more but the criteria for determining these 'best of' list is sometimes questionable at best. Some are simply paying their way in. Some haunts do not make it because the poll takers never went. Some are just affiliated with a website or web designer or association. For example, Rob Zombies Great American Haunt is on the best of 2013 list and is not finished being built nor has a single customer attended the event. It is brand new this year. How can it be ranked against existing events? I'm sure it will be good but is one that has not even opened be better than an existing haunted attraction that has had thousands of happy customers. If you look up Indiana haunts there are two big ones that are both listed as "The Scariest Haunt In Indiana". I'm sorry but I find it hard to put too much faith in rankings, ratings, or self proclaimed superlatives. Bottom line is it is all marketing. Sorry to sound like a sad sack, I'm generally a happy person.
If you want more sites let me know.


----------



## Hallowoosh (Aug 17, 2013)

horrorman, absolutly agree. Hauntworld did that with Pennhurst Asylum. They even go as far to do a Best haunts by state and last year they named an attraction called "13 Nights" here in Massachusetts to be the best in Massachusetts. The attraction was still being built by people who have never done this thing before in a pretty remote location.

I'm not really trying to glorify the ones that have been listed. Most of them deserve the recognition regardless if their haunt isn't actually scary. The work that goes into those places is incredible. Granted they can actually afford to do the work but still they can be pretty impressive. My listings are going to just have that little blip of information for each haunt as to how many organizations actually recognize them.

I would love to see more sites if you know of any, thanks for that!


----------

